# الصلاة - لماذا أحتاج للصلاة ولماذا أُصلي (الموضوع كامل)



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

*الصــــــــــــــــــلاة *-* لماذا أحتاج للصلاة ولماذا أُصلي*
(سيتم كتابة الموضوع بسبب عدم قدرة البعض للتحميل 
ورجاء لمن حمل الموضوع يتابع الموضوع هنا لأن تم التعديل)
​ *·      **(أولاً) مقدمة:*​   من واقع إعلان الحق في الكتاب المقدس، أن أبسط تعريف للإنسان هو: "إنسان الحضرة الإلهية"، لأن الإنسان في بداية وجوده عينيه انفتحت على نور وجه الله الحي، لأن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته في حضرته، فأول انفتاح للإنسان كطفل بسيط في طبيعته كان على المجد الإلهي، لأنه أول منظر وأول مشاهدة للإنسان كان هو الله النور والحياة، لذلك حياة الإنسان الطبيعية هي في الجو الإلهي الخاص، أي في حضرة الله ومعيته، وخارج هذه الحضرة الإلهية يظل الإنسان في قلق واضطراب عظيم وعدم راحة أو سلام، لأنه خرج خارج مكانه الطبيعي وبيته ومنزله الخاص، لأن لا يرتاح المثيل إلا على مثيله، والإنسان كان صورة الله ومثاله قبل السقوط، وبعد السقوط ضاع المثال وتشوهت الصورة، ولكن مع ذلك ظلت هناك ملامح من تلك الصورة مدفونة عميقاً في الإنسان، لأن الملامح الإلهية المزروعة فيه لن تضيع نهائياً، لذلك يظل الإنسان على مر سنين حياته يُفتش تلقائياً على الراحة المفقودة التي في الله مقرّ سكناه ومصدر حياته ووجوده، لذلك يظل هناك حنين في النفس وشوق عظيم إلى الحضرة الإلهية، وهذا يُعَبَّر عنه بالعطش إلى الله الحي:
   + عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي، متى أجيء واتراءى قدام الله  (مزمور 42: 2)
+ يا الله إلهي أنت، إليك أُبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء                                                                     (مزمور 63: 1)​*عموماً هناك سؤال مطروح على أنفسنا وعلى الآخرين وهو: لماذا أُصلي، او لماذا أحتاج للصلاة، وهل الله لا يعرف احتياجاتي قبل أن أطلبها، فلماذا أُصلي إذاً !!!!*
هذا السؤال يدل على عدم خبرة الحضرة الإلهية ولا تذوق قوة الصلاة وفاعليتها الحقيقية، أي أن السؤال يُعبَّر عن تغرُّب الإنسان عن الله، أي أن الإنسان لازال مشرداً بعيداً عن بيته ومكانه الطبيعي، أي أنه غريب عن رعية الله، وأن أتى إلى الله يأتي نزيل وغريب كعبد يمد يده متسولاً، يسأل معجزة أو يرجو أن يُعطيه شيئاً يسد به حاجته، ثم يتركه ويمضي لحال سبيله، لذلك في موقف عجيب يشرح الرب نفسه ويؤكد على هذا المعنى في (يوحنا 6: 24 – 50) كالتالي:​+ [ فلما رأى الجمع أن يسوع ليس هو هناك ولا تلاميذه دخلوا هم أيضاً السفن وجاءوا إلى كفرناحوم يطلبون يسوع. ولما وجدوه في عبر البحر قالوا له يا معلم متى صرت هنا. أجابهم يسوع وقال: الحق الحق أقول لكم أنتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم. أعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يُعطيكم ابن الانسان لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه. ]
فهذا هو الحال، حينما نطلب الخبز المادي لنأكل ونشبع، لأن لو سألنا الناس لماذا تصلوا، فأن الغالبية العظمى سيقول: لكي يبارك الله بيتي وأسرتي وأولادي: [ يحمينا من المرض والشدة ويسدد كل حاجتنا المادية ]، وهذا الكلام ليس فيه خطأ بالطبع، لأن فعلاً الله يراعنا كلنا على كل المستويات، الروحية والجسدية، لكن العيب كل العيب في أن تكون محور صلاتنا وعلاقتنا مع الله محصورة في أننا أكلنا وشبعنا، أو صلاتنا تكون في الأساس من أجل الحياة في العالم فقط...​+ [ فقالوا له: ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله !!!
أجاب يسوع و قال لهم: هذا هو عمل الله ان "*تؤمنوا*" بالذي هو أرسله.
+ فقالوا له فأية آية تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك، ماذا تعمل !!! آباؤنا أكلوا المن في البرية كما هو مكتوب أنه أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا ]
 هذا أكبر عيب يا إخوتي نسقط فيه كمسيحيين، وهو البحث عن الآيات والمعجزات ونفتخر بها، لأن كل هذه يطلبها الأمم الغرباء عن الله، لكننا نحن أبناء الله الحي في المسيح يسوع: ​[ فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله ]               (أفسس 2: 19)
فالغريب والنزيل في فندق، يأتي للمدينة ويحيا فيها مؤقتاً لأنها ليست وطنه ولا مكانه لأنه سيرحل في كل الأحوال عنها مهما ما طابت لهُ وطالت مدة أقامته فيها، فهو يا إما يأتي ساعياً لأجل عمل ما ليأخذ أجره ثم يرحل، أو من أجل أن يزور الأماكن كمجرد سائح ثم يمضي لوطنه مرة أخرى ويحمل معه مجرد ذكريات، وهكذا يتعامل البعض مع الحضرة الإلهية وعلاقته مع القديسين، لأنه يأتي يطلب منهم أن يصلوا من أجله أمام الله ويستجدى عطية ما، ثم بعد أن يأخذها (بكون أن هدفه تحقق وانتهى) يذهب بعيداً، فكل شركته هي شركة غرباء ونُزلاً، غريب عن الموعد وليس من أهل بيت الله، لذلك لا تستقر قدماه وسط القديسين فيُحرم من شركتهم في النور مع الله الحي، لذلك الصلاة عند الكثيرين ليس لها طعم وتذوق مفرح للقلب ولا قوة للنفس، لأنه لم يحيا كابن بعد في شركة القداسة في نور إشراق وجه الله المُنير، لذلك لا يستنير في الصلاة ولا يأخذ منها قوة وشفاء لنفسه قط...​  __________________

· *(ثانياً) ما هي الصلاة، أو ما هو تعريف الصلاة:*
+ [ فقال لهم  يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء، بل أبي  يُعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء. لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب  حياة للعالم.
+ فقالوا له: يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز.
فقال لهم يسوع: أنا هو خبز الحياة، من  يُقبل إلي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً. ولكني قلت لكم أنكم قد  رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون. كل ما يُعطيني الآب فإليَّ يُقبل، ومن يُقبل إليَّ  لا أخرجه خارجاً. لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي  أرسلني، وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني: أن كل ما أعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئاً،  بل أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير. لأن هذه مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن  ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير.
+ فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لأنه قال  أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي  نحن عارفون بابيه وأمه، فكيف يقول هذا إني نزلت من السماء.
فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم لا تتذمروا فيما  بينكم. لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبل إليَّ أن لم يجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلني وأنا  أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير. أنه مكتوب في الأنبياء: ويكون الجميع متعلمين من  الله فكل من سمع من الآب وتعلم يُقبل إليَّ. ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلا  الذي من الله، هذا قد رأى الآب.
الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة  أبدية. أنا هو خبز الحياة. آباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا. هذا هو  الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت. ] (أنظر يوحنا 6)​هنا الرب يكشف عن سرّ فعل الصلاة وعمل قدرتها، لأن الصلاة في الأساس هي الإقبال إليه على أساس أنه قوت النفس وشبعها الحقيقي: 
+ "من يُقبل إلي فلا يجوع" +​وهو أيضاً ماءها الحي حينما تؤمن به ترتوي ولا تعطش: 
+ "ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً" +​والسؤال المطروح ضمناً في  هذا الكلام، أو السؤال المستتر الذي جاوبه الرب بوضوح وهو: كيف يُقبل إليه  كل واحد؟، يمعنى كيف اذهب لله ومتى !!! 
الرب بنفسه قال: "لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبل إليَّ أن لم يجتذبه الآب"​ومن هنا نفهم معنى الصلاة بوضوح شديد، فتعريف الصلاة في أبسط صورها وأعمقها من جهة الخبرة هو: 
+ "*نداء *إلهي *واستجابة *بشرية" +​فالنداء الإلهي يحرك  الوجدان البشري ويُشعل فيه حنين العودة إليه، وهذا النداء عبارة عن نار  إلهية مقدسة آكلة، نار تشتعل في القلب فتولِّد رغبة قوية عارمة في النفس  تُشعلها شوقاً في أن ترى نور وجه الله الحي: 
+ فقال  بعضهما لبعض (تلمذي عمواس) ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهباً (يلتهب) فينا إذ كان  يُكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح (يشرح) لنا الكتب. (لوقا 24: 32)​هذا اللهيب يا إخوتي هنا،  هو سرّ عمل الله في القلب الخفي، أي في أعماق القلب من الداخل، لأن صوت  الله ليس مثل أي صوت آخر، بل صوت مؤثر قوي مثل المطرقة يأتي من الداخل، أي  في باطن القلب من الأعماق السحيقة جداً في النفس، لدرجة أنه يشتعل فيها  كنار، حتى تصرخ لتقول مريضة حباً مثل عذراء النشيد، وهذا النداء هو الذي  يحرك اشتياقات النفس الدفينة نحو خالقها الحبيب.
وفي الحقيقة  والواقع الروحي واللاهوتي، هذا هو صوت روحه القدوس فينا، الذي يوجهنا  ويُحركنا نحو المسيح الرب بقوة جذب الآب الخاص، لأن لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي  للمسيح الرب من ذاته، بسبب أنه ضال عنه وبعيد وتائه ومشتت، وبسبب الإثم  المحبة باردة مُطفأة، فليس في قلبه أي شوق خاص من نحو الله وبخاصة لو  الشهوة هي المالكة على قلبه، لأن بطبيعتها تُطفأ الشوق نحو الله الحي  وتُصيب الإنسان بالجنون حتى يظل يطعن نفسه بالأوجاع الكثيرة ويصير مريض  شهوته التي تُشعل كل رغبه فيه في أن يُتممها لأنها هي حياته وفرحه الخاص بل  وعبداً لها واقعاً تحت سلطان الموت، وكل ضال بهذا الشكل لا يستطيع أن يعرف  الطريق من ذاته، بكونه في حالة تيه في برية قفر العالم اليابس، الأرض  الناشفة التي بلا ماء الحياة: ​[ عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء ] (مزمور 63: 1)
لذلك أن لم  يجذب الله النفس ويحرك أشواقها الخفية نحوه، فأنها لن تتحرك أو تشعر  بالرغبة أن تتجه نحو الله الحي، لذلك أن وجدنا فينا أي رغبة من نحو الحياة  مع الله فلنتيقن أن هذا هو النداء الإلهي فينا، وأننا في زمن الافتقاد الذي  ينبغي أن نتمسك به ونسمع لصوت الروح ونلبي النداء فوراً ولا نضيع الفرصة  منا، لأن الدعوة مقدسة والنداء إلهي:​+ يؤتى بها إلى بابل وتكون هُناك إلى يوم افتقادي إياها يقول الرب، فأصعدها وأرُدها إلى هذا الموضع. (أرميا 27: 22)
+ ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك ولا يتركون فيك حجراً على حجر لأنك لم تعرفي زمان افتقادك (لوقا 19: 44)
لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن نُميز زمان افتقادنا ونسمع لصوت الروح القدس ونلبي حركته فينا: 
+ من له أُذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس؛ اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (رؤيا 2: 29؛ عبرانيين 4: 7)
__________________
*·      **(ثالثاً) ما هو دليل الحياة، أو كيف أعرف إني أنا إنسان مسيحي حي !!!*​ الإنسان  الحي له ملامح سلوكية طبيعية تدل على حياته، مثل التنفس الحاصل طبيعياً  بدون أن ينتبه أحد أنه يتنفس أو حتى يُفكر كيف يتنفس أو يبذل جُهده لكي  يستنشق الهواء الطبيعي، أو حتى يستمع لنصيحة من أحد يقول له ينبغي أن تتنفس  أو جاهد في سبيل التنفس، لأن التنفس شيء تلقائي طبيعي في حياة الإنسان، بل  لو توقف عن التنفس لا يحتمل، بل بالضرورة يحدث له اختناق شديد يؤدي إلى  الوفاة. هكذا  هي الصلاة، فهي حالة طبيعية للإنسان الذي دخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة في  المسيح يسوع، لذلك المسيح الرب لم يفرض الصلاة على أحد بل قال لتلاميذه:  "متى صليتم" (لوقا 11: 2) ​  فالصلاة  مثل التنفس أو دقات القلب، ليست قانون ولا فرض ولا إرشاد ولا توجيه، ولا  حتى عقيدة أو منهج أكاديمي دراسي، ولا أبحاث تحت مجهر، ولا تدريب روحي، أو  إدراك عقلي مُقنع، بل هي طبيعة الإنسان الجديد الحي بالله الذي له تواجد في  الحضرة الإلهية كابن لله في الابن الوحيد.
​ 
    فأي ابن لا يعيش في محضر أبيه أو يستمع إليه أو يُكلمه !!!

بل  هذا الحديث (بين الابن وأبيه) يحدث طبيعياً ولا يحتاج لا لمعرفة أو لتعليم  أو تدريب أو جهد مبذول بمشقة أو حتى إقناع، بمعنى أن طبيعية حياة الأبناء  هو الحياة الطبيعية في بيت والدهم، لهم كل ما للوالد، أي من حقهم الطبيعي  أن يحيوا ويتعايشوا معهُ ويتحدثوا ويطلبوا ويجلسوا ليأكلوا على نفس ذات  المائدة عينها التي يجلس عليها، وهذا كله أمر طبيعي يتعايش به الأولاد  بتلقائية شديدة، وهكذا الصلاة *هي سرّ طبيعة البنوة*  الذي حصلنا عليها في معموديتنا، لأننا وُلِدِنا من فوق وصار لنا طبع جديد  سماوي إلهي، إذ قد صرنا إنسان الله حسب الطبيعة الجديدة، إناء مُدشن، مقدس،  مُكرس، مُخصص للثالوث القدوس، يعني انا وانت وقف على الله، آنية كرامة  مختومة بالقداسة لحساب مجد الله الحي وحده:   [  أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله  وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم ]                                                                               (1كورنثوس 6: 19)​  فبكوننا  صرنا خليقة جديدة، إنسان الله، فلنا طعام وشراب روحاني نازل لنا من فوق،  لذلك فأننا نتنفس نسائم الله الحي طبيعياً بلا جهد أو عناء، لذلك حينما  أكمل المسيح كلامه الذي بدأه بـ "متى صليتم" أكمل وقال قولوا: "أبانا الذي  في السماوات":   [  انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله، من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا  العالم لأنه لا يعرفه ]                                                                                         (1يوحنا 3: 1)
​فطبيعياً حينما يدخل الإنسان بهذه  الروح [ لا أعود أُسميكم عبيداً، لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد  سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي – يوحنا 15: 15 ]، يدخل  بروح التبني لمخدع صلاته الخاصة أو في اجتماع الصلاة أو الصلاة اليتورچية،  فأنه ينظر نور الله المُشرق فيستنير، ويلمس مجده فينال شفاء، ويسمع فينال  حياة: ​  + فإذا تواضع [ بسيط واضح وصريح – مهذب بالوصية – هادئ وقور بالتقوى – لطف المحبة – احترام وتقدير (القداسة) ] شعبي الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم، وصلوا،وطلبوا وجهي، ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية (تابوا)، فأنني اسمع من السماء، واغفر خطيتهم، وأُبرئ أرضهم (2أخبار 7: 14)
 + نظروا إليه واستناروا ووجوههم لم تخجل (تخزى)                              (مزمور 34: 5)
    + وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونـــــه                                      (متى 21: 22)
    + ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن                               (يوحنا 14: 13)
   + قد سمعت صلاتك قد رأيت دموعك هانذا أُشفيك                                  (2ملوك 20: 5)

__________________​ *·      **(رابعاً) الصلاة في الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي*​ 
  الصلاة  في حقيقة الإيمان المسيحي الحي، ليست عمل طقسي كفرض لإرضاء الله أو  استعطافه، أو لأجل النجاة من الدينونة أو الحصول على بركات خاصة نبحث ونفتش  عنها، إنما هي – كما سبق ووضحنا – حركة شوق متبادل بين طرفين، فيها نداء أبوة واستجابة بنوة داخلية، تُترجم للقاء أبوي في حضرة مجيدة مملوءة من النور الإلهي.
​    + أرِيِني وَجْهَكِ، أَسمِعيِنِي صَوْتَكِ، لأَنَّ صَوْتَكِ لَطِيفٌ وَوَجْهَكِ جميل               (نشيد 2: 14)
    + فاض قلبي بكلام صالح متكلم أنا بإنشائي للملك، لساني قلم كاتب ماهر       (مزمور 45: 1)​  والصلاة  على هذا المستوى ليست مجرد كلمات نرددها أو كلمات نحفظها أو ألفاظ رنانة  ننطقها، بل هي تعبير إرادي عن شوق اللقاء مع الله والدخول في حالة الأبدية  والاتحاد السري به، وبسبب هذا فليس المهم فيها كثرة الكلمات وبلاغتها  وطولها أو قِصرها، بل المهم أن تكون ببساطة أولاد الله، صادرة تلقائياً  بدون ضجة أو جهد مبذول لأجل استحضار الكلمات، صادرة من داخل القلب الطالب  الله بفهم كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، كأب وملك وحبيب النفس الخاص.
​    + الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر: هل من فاهم طالب الله       (مزمور 14: 2)​  يقول  القديس باسيليوس: [ الصلاة هي سؤال ما هو صالح، ويقدمها الأتقياء إلى  الله. ولكننا لا نحصر هذه "الصلاة" فقط في حدود ما نذكره بالكلمات.. فلا  ينبغي أن نُعبّر عن صلاتنا بواسطة مقاطع الكلام فقط، بل ينبغي أن يُعبّر  عنها بالموقف الأخلاقي والروحي لأنفسنا، وبالأعمال الفاضلة التي تمتد خلال  حياتنا كلها.. هذه هي الطريقة التي تصلى بها بلا انقطاع – ليس بأن تقدم  الصلاة بالكلام – بل بأن توحد نفسك بالله خلال كل مسيرتك في الحياة، حتى  تصير حياتك صلاة واحدة متواصلة وبلا توقف ][Homily on the Martyr Julitta 3-4 (P.G. 31: 244A, 244D)].​ 
  والصلاة  بهذا الحال ليست كثرة كلام، بل تحتاج لتوبة أولاً ومن ثمَّ حياة التقوى،  وأيضاً تحتاج لكي تقوى  لقلب مشتعل برغبة أن يمتلئ بالحضور الإلهي، ويظل  يتشرب منه إلى أن ينعكس عليه في واقع حياته المُعاشه، فيصير هو نفسه نور  للعالم وملح الأرض، بل ويستمر ينهل من الحضرة الإلهية ولا يشبع منها أبداً،  لأن من منا على مستوى الجسد يشرب مشروباً حلواً ولا يشتهي أن يستمر يشرب  منه ولا يتوقف !!!​+ وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلاً كالأمم، فأنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم (متى 6: 7) 
 +  خذوا معكم كلاماً وارجعوا إلى الرب، قولوا له أرفع (انزع) كل إثم واقبل  حسناً (أقبلنا بفائق رحمتك) فنقدم عجول شفاهنا (نقدم شكر وحمد كذبيحة) (هوشع 14: 2)
+  الساكن في ستر (قدس أقداس) العلي، في ضل القدير يبيت (تعبير عن الحضرة  الإلهية). أقول للرب ملجأي وحصني إلهي فاتكل عليه (أَنْتَ مَلْجَأي  وَحِصْنِي، إِلَهِي الَّذِي بِهِ وَثِقْتُ). لأنه يُنجيك من فخ الصياد ومن  الوباء الخطر. بخوافيه (بِرِيشِهِ النَّاعِمِ) يظللك وتحت أجنحته تحتمي،  تُرسٌ ومجن حقه (فَتَكُونُ لَكَ وُعُودُهُ الأَمِينَةُ تُرْساً  وَمِتْرَاساً). لا تخشى من خوف (هول) الليل ولا من سهم يطير في النهار. ولا  من وباء يسلك في الدجى، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة. يسقط عن جانبك ألف  وربوات عن يمينك، إليك لا يقرب (لا يمسك سوء). إنما بعينيك تنظر وترى  مُجازاة الأشرار. لأنك قلت أنت يا رب ملجأي جعلت العلي مسكنك (ملاذ).(مزمور 92: 1 – 9)
__________________ ​ *·      **(خامساً) والسؤال المطروح في الختام هو: ماذا اقول لله في صلاتي!!!*​  يقول الواعظ الفرنسي فنلون:
  *+* قل له كل ما في قلبك كما يفرغ شخص ما في قلبه لصديق عزيز، 
*+ *قل له عن مشاكلك حتي تُريحك، 
*+ *قل له عن أفراحك حتي يوقرها، 
*+ *قل له عن أشواقك حتي يُنقيها، 
*+ *قل له عن مضايقاتك حتي يُساعدك أن تقهرها، 
*+ *تحدث معه عن تجاربك حتي يحميك منها، 
*+ *أظهر له كل جروح قلبك حتي يشفيها. 
*+ *عري أمامه كل حيدانك عن الصلاح، أذواقك المنحرفة للشر ... عدم استقرارك. 
*+ *إن  سكبت هكذا أمامه كل ضعفاتك، احتياجاتك ومشاكلك، فلن يكون هناك نقص في ما  تقول، لن تستنزف أبداً هذا الموضوع، لأنه يتجدَّد بشكل مستمر.
*+ *الأشخاص  الذين ليس بينهم أسرار لا يحتاجون أبداً لمواضيع تحادث، بل هم يتكلمون  عفوياً، فليس هناك ما يجب إخفاؤه، ولا هم يبحثون عن كلام يُقال. هم يتكلمون  معاً من فيض قلوبهم، بدون تنميق، فقط ما يجول في تفكيرهم. مباركون هم  الذين يحققون مثل هذا الاتصال الوثيق مع الله بلا تكلف أو تحفظ"​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية 
علي ما تقدمة لينا 
موضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2015)

*الايمان !!
عندما نشعر بالايمان تصبح صلاتنا للرب اعمق واكبر من مجرد طلب للرضى
او البركه، فعلا يصبح لها معنى اخر هو الشعور بعظمة الخالق
ووجوده القوي قي حياتنا.. عندها يكون الرب جزء من حياتنا اليوميه .

شكرا على الموضوع المهم
تحياتي لك    ​*


----------



## geegoo (25 أغسطس 2015)

في انتظارك


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 أغسطس 2015)

الصلاه هى تفعيل الانجيل وتحويله
 الى من ورق مكتوب لشئ عملى
 للوح منقوش فى قلوبنا 
الصلاه هى المدخل لجوهر المسيحيه
 فمسيحيه بدون صلاه هى نظريه عقليه 
الصلاه هى رغبه قوية فى ملاقاة 
ومناجاة رب المجد يسوع 
والصلاه اكتر كمان من كده 
ربنا يجعلنا ابناء صلاه وتسيبح لمجد اسمه 
ميرسى كتير للموضوع الجميل استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

فقط صلولي يا محبي المسيح الرب
كونوا معاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2015)

الصلاة تساعدنا في التغلب على التجارب
موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذي 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

ويبارك حياتك أختي المحبوبة في كنيسة الله الحي
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع الصلاة مهم جدا
لكل انسان يريد التواصل مع الله
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

*ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بفيض غنى نعمته آمين
*​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على تكملة الموضوع. الآن أصبح كاملا بأجزائه الثلاث.
يستحق التقييم


----------



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2015)

المهم صليلي كتير يا أُمي؛ وقد تم تثبيت الموضوع
​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2015)

تسلم وتدوم يا أيمن.
كلنا نقوى ونتشدد وتكبر محبتنا بصلواتنا لأجل بعضنا.


----------



## aymonded (18 سبتمبر 2015)

أكيد يا أمي المحبوبة في كنيسة الله الحي 
النعمة معك ومع كل من يطلب ربنا يسوع من كل قلبه آمين
​


----------

